# kent marine zoe



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i have heard alot about this recently and i was wondering what its benefits are and how it should be used. i'm about to recieve a small elong and i was wondering if this would help with growth, color and overall heatlth.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Kent Zoe is a great product for adding vitamins amoino acids and minerals to your p's diet.

Can be used with frozen or pellets, but I just soak my frozen in it.

When I thaw my frozen food I add some room temp water in a cup, just enough to cover the surface of the food. Tothat I add the Zoe about a tbls. 
The reason I only add a lil bit of water is so that more of the zoe gets absorbed into the food.
It will change the food turning it green, your p's may not go for it at first because
they may taste smell something is different, but if your p isnt picky you should be fine just keep trying till they take it.

Soak the pellets the same way in a shallow container addind just a bit of water and a Tbls of zoe or more if youd like.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The directions say that you can also add it to the tank but I would only do that in a hospital tank type of situation where your p isnt eating.

I use the heavy spiralina formula just to give my ps some veggies since they already get enough meat proteins n such.

There is a Fresh and saltwater formula but I've been told that they are both pretty much the same thing.

Its a lil expensive so I only use it a couple times a week but I think it does make a difference in your fish.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

so you don't think adding it directly to the water will get the same result as soaking food in it?

nevermind feefa, i did some research and found out that when you add it directly to the water it only has direct bennefits on the plants, and indirect bennefits for the fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I Love Zoe!!! I get my fresh fish from the market or grocery store, cut it into bite sized pieces, lay them flat in a tupperware container and pour on enough Zoe to cover the food. I then let it sit in my fridge for at least an hour, it will turn green in colour once it has absorbed all the Zoe. I then place that food in a freezer baggie, making sure it if all flattened out and only about 1/2 inch thick. I lay it flat in my freezer and break off what I need daily









Just remember that when you are thawing food out that has Zoe on it, DO NOT add water to it as it will dilute the Zoe. Just break off a chunk, place it in a cup or on a plate and let it thaw out at room temp.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I jus put a tbls of it in a lil cup and put my smelt in it and let it thaw out that way and let it sit in the zoe for 30-60 mins and my manny loves it.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks, i'll have to give it a try. does shrimp absorb it well?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Probably the best for absorbing it


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok great i'll order it tommorrow.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Buckman said:


> thanks, i'll have to give it a try. does shrimp absorb it well?


Zoe is a great product as stated by everyone.

Instead of soaking the food in it, I use a syringe and inject a small amount into the shrimp or scallops (it doesn't inject well into fillets). Just defrost the food in a cup of water, inject Zoe, and feed the p's- all done in less than 10 mins. 
IMO there is less waste, you are guaranteed that every bit will be received, and much faster than waiting for it to be absorbed by the food.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great Idea, where do you get the syringes? Would a reg drug store carry them?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i work in a pharmacy so i can get them no problem. great idea.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

scratch that. its illegal to just buy them because it could be used to inject illegal drugs.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Buckman said:


> scratch that. its illegal to just buy them because it could be used to inject illegal drugs.


You have a point but I do think they sell them though


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i found them on line for 13 cents a piece plus shipping. http://www.jrsmedical.com/SYRINGES_WITH_NE...art.aspx?ap=add


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LOL yeah getting them isn't necessarily easy because of illegal uses. I snuck one from the vet's office when I had my cat in for a checkup. Maybe just ask your doctor, dentist, or vet for one and explain why...

Fortunately, you only need to score one- someway somehow and then you're set!.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha i could get one from here but i'd rather just buy one before i take one from work


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Buckman said:


> haha i could get one from here but i'd rather just buy one before i take one from work


DUDE, WHAT IZ THAT BEHIND YOU??!?!?! LOOK OVER THERE!!!

/pockets a syringe from Buck's work while he is still confused

sweet, now I have an extra one.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha i'm about to order 5 from that site depending on how much shipping is.


----------

